# Hello!!



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi I am new here!! My name is Karlena and i lease a horse named Joe!! Whom i love and hope to buy some day. I have been riding for about 6 years now and i ride english. I love jumpers!! I am also on my Universities Equestrian Team, it is a lot of work lol. I've always just posted on another horse forum but i thought i would branch out and meet some new people!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

HI!!!!!!! Welcome to HF.

There are lots of real nice people on here so jump in and have fun!

Lyne :lol:


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks!!! I really like how there are so many different types of topics to post in here!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes welcome! HF I think is one of the best! And quick with response too.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you! yes they are quick to responding! Yah im already addicted to this forum lol


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

agreed! lol :lol:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome  this is an awesome forum i agree  i hope you enjoy it here


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jazzyrider!! Yah i am already really liking it here!


----------

